# NetGear PS121 Print Server and MAC OS X



## YellowBook (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a desktop Windows XP machine, a laptop running OS X v10.4.2 networked using a wireless router and HP PSC 1205 printer attached to a NetGear PS121 print server also plugged into the router. 

Everything is fine with the Windows machine, printing works perfectly and the wireless network is set up correctly. 

However, I am having immense trouble working out how to set the printer up on the Mac. The model of printer isn't listed on the default list but the driver is installed locally. The CD provided with the NetGear PS121 does not include a Mac version of the 'Add Printer Port Wizard'. I've tried fiddling around with every setting imaginable trying to get this darn thing to work but with no luck. 

Anyone shed any light? The frustrating thing is that I can 'see' the printer when I use the web configuration tool so I know its visible and that I have the correct drivers installed but I just cannot seem to be able to add it as a network printer no matter what I try.


----------



## gsahli (Oct 23, 2005)

You need the hpijs and ESP ghostscript driver set:
http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/
(HP's driver is only for USB)
You might be able to scan over network too, look here:
http://www.sane-project.org/

And you need to figure out the Netgear's internal queue name to enter in Printer Setup Utility for either the IP > LPD or IP > IPP protocols.


----------

